# Affichage page Google ?



## bertol65 (6 Décembre 2012)

Bonjour, un souci de plus avec mon iPad : quand je zoome l'affichage de la page du site Google News, la page se recale systématiquement en haut et s'ajuste à gauche.
C'est à dire que quand je veux lire cette page c'est impossible puisque elle se recale en haut et je ne peux pas,voir la partie droite. Je suis obligé de dezoomer mais la police est trop petite! Marre de ce iPad !
Qq à une solution ou explication ?


----------



## MiWii (6 Décembre 2012)

Je viens de tester et ça me fait la meme chose sur l'iPad mini. Mais comme seule la page google news a ce probleme, je ne pense pas que ce soit l'iPad le responsable mais plutot le site internet...


----------

